# 66 gto driveshaft yoke needed for muncie 4 speed



## take5 (Aug 9, 2009)

The original yoke has 121,000 miles and needs replacement.
To date I've contacted Ames & they only have the complete driveshaft assembly.
Has anyone located where a new yoke is available for a Muncie 4 speed on a 1966 GTO?


----------



## Sloan66 (May 7, 2010)

I may have a used one that is in good shape if your interested


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

http://www.dennysdriveshaft.com/


----------



## 400 4spd. (Dec 26, 2008)

A Turbo 350 yoke has the same splines.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

400 4 speed is right on. A turbo 350 yoke is the same thing. Used to be fairly easy to find, too. It will bolt right on.


----------

